# Grand Rapids area turning on, shroom pics...



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Hit my spot this evening, man what a suprise. Some fresh specimens of 3 different species. Stumpers, hen, and chicken shrooms. Didn't exactly need a truck to haul them away but some good shrooms. Stumpers were most plentiful, but just a little late on a couple trees.
Get out there, that little shot of rain we got is about all we'z gonna get it looks like.
Here are the best shots.

Stumpers. I chased a squirrell away from these. I think he started to mow on them...









A chicken, freshest one this year for me...









And a little hen, the only one I found today. I got a few trees that will produce still that have not yet...


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I know I told you when you were up this summer, Mark, but I need to pay more attention to fall shrooms. I've never eaten any of those, and they're all over up here right now. 

In fact, I had what I'm pretty sure were stumpers in my front yard all week. And the other two kinds of shrooms I see all the time in the fall, I'm pretty sure. 

The only fall shrooms I've ever tried are shaggy manes, should be some of those out any day now. But it's not cold enough yet. 

The woods up here are full of all kinds of shrooms right now, of all colors and shapes. Lots of rain in the last 3 weeks. You should come up and tell me what I'm looking at.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Linda, stumpers I find are just OK to eat. Careful with them as the deadly galerina can "resemble them" and "can" grow with them. Tried a small piece of a chicken before and thought no big deal here either. But the hens, coated with seasonings and flour and fried in butter was pretty darn good. No mistaking them for anything harmful. I am gonna try this chicken I got today again and see if it, being a bit fresher, is better this time.
All pretty easy shrooms to find without too much worry. Learn the galerina. That woods up the street from you looked good to me. But a good oak woods with some cherry mixed in seems to be the best place to find all these babys. It helps to have some oak's that have been snapped off or are just old stumps for the stumpers.
I have a blast finding and taking pics of these. I'll have to see about saving some vacation time and get up there at this time of year and fish and shroom. Great area you are in and do not need much of a reason to go up there. Just time,
Good luck!


----------

